# Dog needs to gain weight



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

So great to hear that you're taking in a little life in need of a good home. I have found that feeding good quality, meat based grain-free food will end up in a dog with good weight. I make my own dog food and find that it's not at all expensive for a small dog. Adding a good quality oil such as salmon oil will add healthy needed calories but be careful not to add too much, just a small teaspoon of oil per day is enough if your meals are otherwise quite lean. Too much fat can cause pancreatitis. I think that a settled life coupled with two good meals will show good results within a few months. Enjoy your new addition and don't forget to post pictures.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Satin balls have been highly recommended - several recipes on here if you search for them.


----------



## Spindrift (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'm considering feeding him Acana.

He was in a shelter in horrible condition and very matted hair. They were going to put him down in 24 hrs and a woman from a rescue organization came and got him. Here is a photo of him:


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

First, bravo to you for taking in this handsome fella. I'm a big advocate of rescue and have rescued three poodles myself. It's a rewarding endeavor. 

All three of mine were in horrific shape when I got them (especially the first two senior rescues). They had periodontal disease, worms and were underweight.

I'm sure this little guy will gain weight in not time and without resorting to satin balls or other measures. (Mine did.) Take it slow and feed him high-quality food twice a day. You don't want to overwhelm his system. Being dumped at a shelter is stressful for a dog and many won't eat. He'll soon settle in and you'll see a dramatic change in his demeanor and health (and his weight).

Give him time and give him consistency. That's what every dog needs--good food, good company and stability.  

Keep us posted! He looks like a sweet little guy. I'm so glad he was rescued.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Oh man, Spindrift! He's georgous!! 

Good advice from the ladies. He'll start to relax and bulk up in no time!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh man, he's gorgeous. I love his long legs. He's so white, and his pigment isn't bad either, he's going to look beautiful once he gets his hair back and some meat on his bones. I've heard satin balls are great for gaining weight too, I've been considering trying them. I need to put at least 5 more pounds on my male and as soon as I tried he started getting picky. =/ He's on a high quality grain-free brand as well.

Also, leave the hair on that beautiful full tail, he'll have a fun plume when he wags it


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

With those _legs_, I see a running dog in the making.  Talk about a perfect running partner once he's back on his feet!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Quincy is a boy who needs weight too. Satin balls four times a day when he was being shown helped a lot and a lot of the handlers swear by raw chicken backs.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Dear Spindrift;

I recommend a really good worming schedule. Maybe start with some medicine for tapes first. 

Thank you for fostering this boy.


----------



## Spindrift (Sep 3, 2011)

I haven't considered the possibility of him having worms....

Thanks for all the comments and advice.

I love his long legs too. I thought he might have a little Italian Greyhound in him. He has a wonderful disposition - very gentle and great with dogs of all sizes as well as children. A total sweetheart.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

He's lovely! Good for you for saving him ...

I'd do frequent small meals, and bulk him up slowly. Olive oil is good for top-dressing, and mine loves it. It adds some useful calories.

You could also start some gentle training/bonding work with food treats. If you search the forum, you'll find fjm's recipe for liver cake, which is great for training and very palatable. Cheese is also a good training treat, and adds calories.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

JE-UK said:


> He's lovely! Good for you for saving him ...
> 
> I'd do frequent small meals, and bulk him up slowly. Olive oil is good for top-dressing, and mine loves it. It adds some useful calories.
> 
> You could also start some gentle training/bonding work with food treats. If you search the forum, you'll find fjm's recipe for liver cake, which is great for training and very palatable. Cheese is also a good training treat, and adds calories.


Can I come to your house? I love olive oil and cheese! 

JE-UK makes a good point. It might be beneficial to feed him smaller, more frequent meals in the beginning. I fed mine twice a day due to my work schedule and they did fine, but more frequent meals might help this little guy.

As for worms, my two senior rescues had them (every variety) and quickly gained weight once they were wormed and eating healthy meals. The change is often miraculous!


----------



## Spindrift (Sep 3, 2011)

If a dog has worms will you see it in their stool, or is that not always the case?


----------



## DonnaM (Aug 1, 2011)

You're not likely to see any worms yourself. Take a fresh stool sample to a vet. The test is quick, simple and very inexpensive.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Rowan said:


> Can I come to your house? I love olive oil and cheese!


Any time :smile:.

I get through gallons of olive oil; love the stuff.


----------



## sschoe2 (Mar 16, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> I am fostering to adopt an adorable but scrawny little mini poodle mix. He is a very delicate thing and weighs about 10 pounds. He needs to put on some weight. Any recommendations?


You might consider giving puppy kibble or a high active dog blend instead of regular adult. it is more calorically dense.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> If a dog has worms will you see it in their stool, or is that not always the case?


Not always. Tapeworms are often visible, but other worms won't even show up on the fecal float or other fecal tests (unless they're shedding their eggs). I think this is particularly true of whipwhorms*. Lord Byron had so many worms when I adopted him and it took three rounds of treatment to get rid of them all. (I think he had tapeworms, roundworms, hookworms, and whipworms.) 

*Confirmed.
Dog Worms - Canine Intestinal Worms and Inexpensive Treatment | Beagle Pictures, Information & Forum | Beagles Unlimited


> Treatment is also not straightforward because of the peculiar life cycle of this parasite. Although many medicines are effective in removing adult worms, the larvae are less reliably cleared. Therefore treatment must often be repeated in 3 weeks and often, in 3 months as well, when the larvae have evolved into egg-producing adults. The biggest hindrance to effective treatment is that animals are often re-exposed to environments in which whipworm eggs are plentiful, and are thereby re-infected.


----------



## FozziesMom (Jun 23, 2010)

if none of the above methods work, take a look at digestive enzymes. My vet recommended Wysong Dentatreat which helps plaque as well as digestion. She said a lot of small dogs are slightly malabsorbtive Fozzie had been underweight for 2 years and I had tried everything. I got him to gain 1 lb in 1 month and he's doing great. His teeth now sparkle. 

No, I don't get paid for recommending this!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

FozziesMom said:


> if none of the above methods work, take a look at digestive enzymes. My vet recommended Wysong Dentatreat which helps plaque as well as digestion. She said a lot of small dogs are slightly malabsorbtive Fozzie had been underweight for 2 years and I had tried everything. I got him to gain 1 lb in 1 month and he's doing great. His teeth now sparkle.
> 
> No, I don't get paid for recommending this!


Excellent idea. Mine get probiotics/digestive enzymes too!  (As do I.)

Of interest, there's a SPOO at Carolina Poodle Rescue who won't put on weight. She's gorgeous. They can't determine what's wrong with her. 
Carolina Poodle Rescue Poodle


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

He is a very pretty boy! I am sure once he is wormed and eating regularly he will put on weight and start to sparkle. 

Most worms you never see because it is a dumb worm that comes out in the stool. The vet looks under the microscope for eggs. Tape worm segments can be seen, but they are the only type that crawl out and are more common in cats than dogs. The only time you will see worms in the stool is after the dog is wormed and they die. Worms can also be digested well by adult dogs once they are dead, so even after worming you may not see them in the stool of an adult dog. In puppies you might see them afterwards.


----------

